Ask HN: What industries are most underserved by technology? - mebassett
======
muzani
It's really hard to define underserved. Deep learning now has a lot of
potential, but it's not being used to solve a lot of things.

YC's RFS is a good place to look:
[https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/](https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/)

Government and health care can be difficult to penetrate too, and there would
be a lot of potential for people who have the connections.

~~~
PaulHoule
Machine learning can do a lot of things, but it won't as long as people are
putzing around with the NIST digits.

The missing link is the ability to create training sets.

------
eb0la
Not an "industry" per se; but civil servants everywhere struggle _rutinely_
with technology...

------
ux4
IMO: Food. Just think how many thousands of dollars the average person spends
on food per year and how very little of that is tapped by technology. There's
Uber Eats and other food delivery services popping up, but there's still a lot
of money to be made in the industry.

------
tschlossmacher
Aviation, Private Aviation.

Most systems are legacy and haven't moved forward because of so much
regulation. Once you've moved past that user adoption is hard because most of
the industry hasn't seen tech before so it's manual work.

~~~
eb0la
If I remember well just preparing a flight plan used to be a lengthy, tedious,
task.

Looks a good field to me. And making $PEOPLE/$COMPANY life easier is a
sustainable way to earn the bacon.

------
twobyfour
I would suggest what are sometimes called "trades". How does technology
currently fit into the work of your plumber or cabinet maker?

